
Ask HN: How many interviews did you have for your job? - mrdependable
I was looking through jobs and came across a listing that outlined their hiring process which included six interviews, progressively moving up the chain of command. There was also a small project to test your programming skills.<p>Is this par for the course now when looking for a new job?
======
dozzie
Depends where. In my country, no. In yours, apparently.

